# How is this mini alpine buckling



## charcharbinx (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## charcharbinx (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh, forgot to mention he is 14 weeks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry this got missed. I will try and critique him tonight


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pros - 
Upright
Long body
Nice wedge
Even testicles
Strong front legs
Good width between front legs
Short pasterns
Hocks not turning in
Good rear leg strangulation
Broad chest
Masculine neck
Strong brisket
Tight elbows
Coloring and ears conform to breed standard

Cons - 
Withers could be sharper
Withers could be lower
Weak pasterns
Canons too far back
Short rump
Steep rump
Lacks rear width
Weak chine
Dished profile


----------

